# VW T25 Hi top - rain gets in from windscreen area



## swishy (Apr 29, 2012)

Its one bugbear I've had since owning this bus. I finally tried removing the dashboard recently and sealing where I could see but still it comes in. Anyone else have/had this problem. Any ideas? 

To elaborate, I'm not sure where its getting in but I end up with puddles coming down near the accelerator pedal and the corresponding place on the passenger side. This is a hi top and I'm wondering its possible that the leak starts where the top has been fitted. Otherwise I suspect the top of the windscreen although I can't see any obvious point of entry. When I removed the dash I could see two telltale (one each side) water stains at the base of where the metal supports/pillars/whatever they're called come down each side of the windscreen. Sealing around the area helped a little but hasn't cured the problem.

Its terrible for the vehicle and unfortunately I don't currently have a private drive or other piece of land to park up and keep the van covered.

House up for sale and the next house will have a place for our campa but it'd still be great to have constructive advice if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## vwalan (Apr 29, 2012)

hi you might find that on removal of the screen all the lip that holds it as rusted away . have seen loads like it. a good body shop can fix it . then refit the screen . other than that you could visit a mobile windscreen place and let them squeeze sealer deep into the rubber that can cure it if its not the rust.


----------



## swishy (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I had the camper sprayed recently and the guy who did the job told me it wasn't so good around the screen. For only that reason he suggested I get rid but thats not my style. It didn't look so terminal when I got close to it after removing the dashboard but I could see rust all the same. If its fixable then I guess its a shame he didn't just suggest the extra welding work to repair round the screen while it was getting sprayed anyway. I'm a bit wary about having it removed now. I'll take your sealing advice thanks but will first have a go myself and try an expensive clear sealant. I've perhaps got nothing to lose if the screen would otherwise have to come out anyway.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 29, 2012)

You could try Capt Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure


----------



## vwalan (Apr 29, 2012)

far better to visit a windscreen shop they have real good stuff . they do it all the time. i used to restore vw.s
but you possibly cant really see the rust its common on them and the earlier t2. 
mind i had to replace the same on a mates daf 45 truck last summer . 
fitted the screen then went to our mobile windscreen shop they squirted their goo. never leaked since.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 29, 2012)

Another way water gets around the accelerator pedal area and likewise onto the passenger side footwell is due to condensation on the steel roof underside and then collecting over the windscreen (especially under braking) and then running down the screen pillars. 
A lot of panel van convertors even the professional ones leave the roof area at the front uninsulated.... too much trouble to drop the headlining I guess.


----------



## n brown (Apr 29, 2012)

i was also going to suggest the crack cure,but also check that the gutter under thw windscreen,which has a drainage hole each side hasn't got blocked and corroded through into the cab behind the dash


----------



## vwalan (Apr 29, 2012)

no gutter under the windscreen on a vw t25 its just a indentation the rubber sits on a lip and thats it . if there is a hole anywhere under the rubber it will leak.


----------



## swishy (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes its definitely rain as thats the only time I see it happen. More orless equal amounts on both sides. I see  it running down the bulkhead on under the footwell. I think thats what you call the places in question. I might well go to a windscreen specialist and see what they think. I'd love to see an end to the wet feet


----------

